# Tie Racks for the Obsessive



## mhj

I'm looking for a tie storage solution. Most of the tie racks I've seen don't have more than about 20 pegs. Like most of us, my collection far exceeds that number and the state of my existing tie rack is a real disaster. 

What are others using for their tie storage.


----------



## dkoernert

This is no help, but I am having the same problem. I currently roll mine, but I have been looking for a rack for the wall for some time now. I have found it impossible to find one locally that mounts on the wall with any substantial number of pegs, all I can seem to find are the ones that are supposed to hang in the closet.


----------



## CMDC

I roll them and store them in the plastic, clear, shoe boxes sold at Container Store. You can usually fit about 25/30 in each. They're clear, so you can look for ties without opening up and rummaging through them. They're stackable. And they keep the ties safe. The best solution that I've come up with.


----------



## dcjacobson

I have a couple like this one:









This particular rack holds 40 ties. You can find older versions of this product on eBay from time to time.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Oldsarge

I sympathize. Even though I only wear ties about once a week for nine months of the year I still have too many for what storage I've got. Worse yet, my closet hasn't got room for one of those hanging types! I'm about to go hunting for an armoire or two to put in the guest room just to hold the overflow from my closet!


----------



## sbdivemaster

I've been looking into a new tie storage solution, so when I saw this thread, I had to take a look. While I'm still considering all kinds of options, I do have a question for the audience:

Do you find that your ties get a crease from hanging, long-term, on the small pegs usually found on all the different tie racks out there?


----------



## CMDC

When my wife and I were recently at an antique store, I saw this amazing, proably 100+ year old chest. Rather than having your standard drawers, it had instead probably fifteen drawers all no more than 2.5 inches in height. I'm not sure what they were used for originally but I started to fantasize about how this was the ultimate tie storage solution. You would have been able to fold your ties lengthwise and then arrange them however you wanted drawer by drawer. When I explained this to my wife she made it clear that in no way would we spend $1000 or so on something that would be used only for my ties.


----------



## Oldsarge

_Sigh_, they just don't understand, do they? That wasn't an expense, it was an investment in fine furniture and couture. She should have realized . . .


----------



## Patrick06790

these things go over the door, I also use the CMDC method


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> When my wife and I were recently at an antique store, I saw this amazing, proably 100+ year old chest. Rather than having your standard drawers, it had instead probably fifteen drawers all no more than 2.5 inches in height. I'm not sure what they were used for originally but I started to fantasize about how this was the ultimate tie storage solution.


Apothecary cabinet...?

SWiMBO was concerned over a $1000 tie dorm? She what she thinks of this for a walk-in closet:

:aportnoy:


----------



## CMDC

More like this. I think they're called document cabinets.


----------



## Topsider

I use these. I hang more than one tie on a peg. When one fills up, add another.










I just have my bow ties hung over the trouser bar on a regular hanger.

Anybody ever tried one of these? The gadget geek in me is tempted, but it smacks of overkill.


----------



## leisureclass

What about a flat file cabinet? Under a hundi, but the shipping will get you: https://www.google.com/products/cat...T6e-BMWggwf76fy3Bw&ved=0CKkBEPMCMAM#scoring=p


----------



## CMDC

^Functional but perhaps a bit industrial for the bedroom.


----------



## leisureclass

All depends on your home decor I suppose. I was also really enamored with this, mainly because I know it's the sort of thing that the wife would never go for in a million years: https://tailorcaid.exblog.jp/13687655/ - The screen in the back of a bunch of those shots


----------



## 32rollandrock

The stuff that hangs in the closet doesn't afford sufficient accessibility, at least in my closet, and I still can never find the tie I want. I was considering building my own rack, then I spotted this:



You could, presumably, add capacity with these:



I haven't tried this yet, but if it works, it would be a godsend, given that I own, easily, 300 ties and have no way of effectively storing them. I would address the dust issue by draping a cloth over the rack. The only other pitfall I can see would be the rack isn't tall enough to keep the ties off the floor, but I suspect that could be solved by jerry rigging "booster blocks" to the bottoms of the legs to elevate the rack.

Has anyone tried this? Is is a reasonable solution? I'm thinking I would need two, maybe three, to accommodate all my ties, but it would be worth it if it works.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, I'm starting to visualize this. A small cabinet with shallow drawers above for the ties and two shelves below for shoes. And it would only be about 15" deep. Unfortunately, I have no floor space. Okay, I build an oak cabinet about 7" deep and hang it on the wall behind my closet door. It holds the ties and the shoes go into the drawer where the ties are now. This can be done. If all the ties hand on rods in a rack that swings out it should work neatly.


----------



## sbdivemaster

CMDC said:


> More like this. I think they're called document cabinets.


Ahhhh... Yes, some kind of document/map/chart/blue print cabinet. I've seen similar in architects and engineers offices.

Still considering something for storing ties that won't crease (and sometimes actually flatten out) the area the tie is hung from. (While a good idea, the rolled up in storage bins thing just isn't going to work in my current space limitations.) I've been wondering if it might be better to hang ties from the very tail end instead of draped over a peg at the middle...

*EDIT:* I missed this before:



32rollandrock said:


> The stuff that hangs in the closet doesn't afford sufficient accessibility, at least in my closet, and I still can never find the tie I want. I was considering building my own rack, then I spotted this...
> 
> I haven't tried this yet, but if it works, it would be a godsend, given that I own, easily, 300 ties and have no way of effectively storing them. I would address the dust issue by draping a cloth over the rack. The only other pitfall I can see would be the rack isn't tall enough to keep the ties off the floor, but I suspect that could be solved by jerry rigging "booster blocks" to the bottoms of the legs to elevate the rack.
> 
> Has anyone tried this? Is is a reasonable solution? I'm thinking I would need two, maybe three, to accommodate all my ties, but it would be worth it if it works.


Haven't tried it but it does look promising; I was thinking you take out some of the trolly rods, put pegs coming out of both sides of the remaining ones, and you could really up the capacity. (I hope that makes sense.)


----------



## ada8356

I use the "Twirl-a-Tie" tie rack. It spins and is dirt cheap. About $4 (shipped if you have Prime).

It says it holds 20 ties, but you should only plan on 10-12.

https://www.amazon.com/TVTimedirect...LC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1334006438&sr=8-10


----------



## 32rollandrock

I would need 30 of these, then.



ada8356 said:


> I use the "Twirl-a-Tie" tie rack. It spins and is dirt cheap. About $4 (shipped if you have Prime).
> 
> It says it holds 20 ties, but you should only plan on 10-12.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/TVTimedirect...LC/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1334006438&sr=8-10


----------



## dcjacobson

> Still considering something for storing ties that won't crease (and sometimes actually flatten out) the area the tie is hung from.


I have been hanging ties for over 30 years, and I've never noticed that problem. Besides, the point at which you hang the tie will be under the back of your shirt collar.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Topsider

I have no desire to roll my ties up, but whoever built out their closet to include this tie storage rack clearly didn't mind.


----------



## dcjacobson

> given that I own, easily, 300 ties and have


I'm afraid you've touched on the real problem. And I'm also afraid you don't want to hear the answer!

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Topsider

ada8356 said:


> It says it holds 20 ties, but you should only plan on 10-12.


I don't get it...what do you do with the other 8-10 unused pegs...?


----------



## Topsider

From California Closets. Disclaimer: Not mine...just Googling.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If I had any woodworking skills at all, I would do something like this.



Topsider said:


> I have no desire to roll my ties up, but whoever built out their closet to include this tie storage rack clearly didn't mind.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You should see my sock drawer. And we won't talk about braces.



dcjacobson said:


> I'm afraid you've touched on the real problem. And I'm also afraid you don't want to hear the answer!
> 
> Good luck,
> Don


----------



## Oldsarge

This discussion is starting to get scary. I'm imagining an entire 8' French armoire devoted to accessories. Now, on to the clothing itself? :eek


----------



## ada8356

Topsider said:


> I don't get it...what do you do with the other 8-10 unused pegs...?


Nothing. Since the pegs radiate from the center, it doesn't deal well with thicker ties so I only use every-other peg.


----------



## Topsider

ada8356 said:


> Nothing. Since the pegs radiate from the center, it doesn't deal well with thicker ties so I only use every-other peg.


You must have really thick ties.


----------



## mommatook1

My closet in my current place is pretty small, so I searched for a while trying to find something for my ties that organized well, didn't take up much room, and was easy to access. I ended up ordering two of these and just screwed them into the inside of my closet door; one high and one low. Then I ordered a third for the extra clips, which is actually cheaper than ordering the clip refills. Holds 90 ties neatly on the back of one door. I love it.

https://www.amazon.com/Organizer-mo...HJX0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334016381&sr=8-3

I especially like that once I've selected a shirt and tie, I can just hook the clip around the shirt's hager, then carry both over to hang on my valet stand. It also makes it easier to track which ties I've worn most recently... recently worn ties go on the left, then slowly get pushed right to go back into rotation.


----------



## mommatook1

Topsider said:


> From California Closets. Disclaimer: Not mine...just Googling.


I had something like that built into a closet in one of my previous apartments. It worked for everything, ties, slacks, braces, etc. Only problem was I quickly ran out of room and my ties and slacks were constantly overlapped and stacked up, which made it less functional. Now, if I'd had 3 more of them, it would have been fine.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

sbdivemaster said:


> Ahhhh... Yes, some kind of document/map/chart/blue print cabinet. I've seen similar in architects and engineers offices.
> 
> Still considering something for storing ties that won't crease (and sometimes actually flatten out) the area the tie is hung from. (While a good idea, the rolled up in storage bins thing just isn't going to work in my current space limitations.) I've been wondering if it might be better to hang ties from the very tail end instead of draped over a peg at the middle...


Oddly enough that's what I'm thinking of using.

I have a couple old flat files that I keep my photographs, prints and map collection in, I'm rebuilding the carcass of one and am going to use the top drawer for ties.

I actually abandoned the rolling method, and now fold my ties (and keep them in a drawer) I really haven't noticed a difference, and I've seen a number of people with far nicer ties than me store them in this manner.


----------



## mhj

Thanks for all the suggestions, this was the winner. I ordered two of them, which along with my current tie rack will go all long way in clearing up the mess.

Now the next problem is how to organize, by color, by pattern, dress or casual? It never ends.



mommatook1 said:


> My closet in my current place is pretty small, so I searched for a while trying to find something for my ties that organized well, didn't take up much room, and was easy to access. I ended up ordering two of these and just screwed them into the inside of my closet door; one high and one low. Then I ordered a third for the extra clips, which is actually cheaper than ordering the clip refills. Holds 90 ties neatly on the back of one door. I love it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Organizer-mo...HJX0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334016381&sr=8-3
> 
> I especially like that once I've selected a shirt and tie, I can just hook the clip around the shirt's hager, then carry both over to hang on my valet stand. It also makes it easier to track which ties I've worn most recently... recently worn ties go on the left, then slowly get pushed right to go back into rotation.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I like this, too. Unfortunately, my main closet door already has a thread spool rack on which I hang my bow ties. And it's full.



mhj said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, this was the winner. I ordered two of them, which along with my current tie rack will go all long way in clearing up the mess.
> 
> Now the next problem is how to organize, by color, by pattern, dress or casual? It never ends.


----------



## ASF

Why not get two of this type of rack. Install one near the top of a closet door and the other beneath it. As you can see, I double up on most of the pins that hold my ties.


----------



## CMDC

^Nice collection. If I may, what's that green one on the far left, looping over the top? Better yet, if you're on the Trad Tie box route, just dump a bunch of those in and ship to me.


----------



## ASF

CMDC said:


> ^Nice collection. If I may, what's that green one on the far left, looping over the top? Better yet, if you're on the Trad Tie box route, just dump a bunch of those in and ship to me.


It's from Richard Rennett located at 175 West Jackson in Chicago's Loop.

If you need more info, PM me.
asf


----------



## Brooksfan

Patrick06790 said:


> these things go over the door, I also use the CMDC method


Patrick-Did you give up on the electric ones? I thought after I got rid of them I'd miss them but not so. I have culled my collection now to where I'm down to 96 ties. Since they're all from Brooks and I've always asked for a gift boxes they all fit neatly on three shelves in the closet. I've labeled them and this keeps them from falling off the slide-out racks built into the closet when he had it done. Not for everyone but I now have imposed a rule that for every new one coming in one has to leave because I won't devote another shelf to it. I know once I clear the shelf space the emptiness will demand that I fill it with new boxes. It's working well now since they aren't making 4" ties now so I'm out of the market anyway.

ASF-Don't try that approach with a hollow core door. I speak from experience and ended up having to replace the door when I moved out of an apartment.


----------



## 32rollandrock

And it will arrive in, oh, 2016 or thereabouts.



CMDC said:


> ^Nice collection. If I may, what's that green one on the far left, looping over the top? Better yet, if you're on the Trad Tie box route, just dump a bunch of those in and ship to me.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Brooksfan said:


> Since they're all from Brooks and I've always asked for a gift boxes...


Gift boxes... hmmm. That's a good idea. (All BB ties is a good idea too. :icon_smile_big

I've got plenty of shelf space; now to find acid-free tie boxes...


----------



## Taken Aback

There are times when I feel fully acclimated here, and then a thread like this comes along that makes me feel like I just registered again.

Thanks for apprising me of a problem I was blissfully unaware I had.


----------



## concealed

ACF, Where did you get that rack? I am looking for something along those lines!


----------



## Bradford

Topsider said:


> I use these. I hang more than one tie on a peg. When one fills up, add another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have my bow ties hung over the trouser bar on a regular hanger.
> 
> Anybody ever tried one of these? The gadget geek in me is tempted, but it smacks of overkill.


I used to have one of these that my wife gave me as a gift. The motors are poorly made and mine only lasted 3-4 years before the motor died.



ASF said:


> Why not get two of this type of rack. Install one near the top of a closet door and the other beneath it. As you can see, I double up on most of the pins that hold my ties.


I currently use one like this - picked it up at Home Depot.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah! Home Depot, eh? This calls for a trip . . . after we get back from Europe. I doubt that I will be buying any ties in Amsterdam (he said with his fingers crossed behind his back.)

In fact, I think that getting two and building a shallow wall cabinet to hold them would be the perfect solution.


----------



## ada8356

Topsider said:


> You must have really thick ties.


Hmmmm, maybe.Mostly Brooks Brothers, Ike Behar, and Tie Rack. But it would be cramped placing any of them right next to each other on the spin-thing. I still think it's great,it just doesn't hold close to 20 ties as advertised.


----------



## g3dahl

mommatook1 said:


> Then I ordered a third for the extra clips, which is actually cheaper than ordering the clip refills.


Here's another source for plastic tie hanger clips, $6.50 per hundred. I don't know if they fit the rack from Amazon, but the price is good.

https://www.allendesigners.com/products/Plastic_Tie_Hanger_Clips


----------



## Miket61

I've had one of the motorized models for quite some time and have had no problems.

I also have one of the first version Topsider posted, on which I keep the collection of Snoopy ties I amassed when I worked in a company where my division did not observe casual Friday but the division we worked closely with every day did.

I'm due for something else, because the odd pile of ties under the motorized rack now includes several Zegnas and a Sulka.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I just ordered two of these. How many extra clips will fit on each one? If I can double up and get 60 per, that's a third or so of the problem licked.



mommatook1 said:


> My closet in my current place is pretty small, so I searched for a while trying to find something for my ties that organized well, didn't take up much room, and was easy to access. I ended up ordering two of these and just screwed them into the inside of my closet door; one high and one low. Then I ordered a third for the extra clips, which is actually cheaper than ordering the clip refills. Holds 90 ties neatly on the back of one door. I love it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Organizer-mo...HJX0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1334016381&sr=8-3
> 
> I especially like that once I've selected a shirt and tie, I can just hook the clip around the shirt's hager, then carry both over to hang on my valet stand. It also makes it easier to track which ties I've worn most recently... recently worn ties go on the left, then slowly get pushed right to go back into rotation.


----------



## mhj

I also ordered two of these, which I use in addition to my existing tie rack, and am very happy with them. They bring some order to my life and I can see all of my ties at one time. I think doubling up would make things pretty tight if it's even possible. You can add some extras but how many depends on the thickness of your ties.



32rollandrock said:


> I just ordered two of these. How many extra clips will fit on each one? If I can double up and get 60 per, that's a third or so of the problem licked.


----------



## 32rollandrock

We'll see soon enough. I'm getting a bit anxious. Sadly, I have more ties than closet doors at 30 ties per rack, even with two per door.



mhj said:


> I also ordered two of these, which I use in addition to my existing tie rack, and am very happy with them. They bring some order to my life and I can see all of my ties at one time. I think doubling up would make things pretty tight if it's even possible. You can add some extras but how many depends on the thickness of your ties.


----------



## mingus2112

How about tie STORAGE? Really interested in this thread as I'm currently redoing my closet and need a tie solution. Most suggestions would work perfectly for the ties I wear.

What I'm talking about is storage for ties that 1) have sentimental value but I don't wear or 2) are too wide/skinny at the moment. I know the easiest thing to do with ties you don't wear is chuck them, but I don't feel like it! Would folded over in half and in half again be OK to store the ties for long term? Maybe just a single fold in a plastic bin?

-J


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've heard that Christmas tree ornament boxes work very well--roll 'em up and put them into the box, then put the boxes in plastic storage bins--but I'm unsure where one could acquire a large number of ornament boxes.



mingus2112 said:


> How about tie STORAGE? Really interested in this thread as I'm currently redoing my closet and need a tie solution. Most suggestions would work perfectly for the ties I wear.
> 
> What I'm talking about is storage for ties that 1) have sentimental value but I don't wear or 2) are too wide/skinny at the moment. I know the easiest thing to do with ties you don't wear is chuck them, but I don't feel like it! Would folded over in half and in half again be OK to store the ties for long term? Maybe just a single fold in a plastic bin?
> 
> -J


----------



## Oldsarge

Those are easy to find. Just do a google shirt for ornament boxes. We bought two sets of three with adjustable internal compartments that stack up. One tie per compartment is twenty-seven ties per stack rolled loosely and sealed against dust. Should work like a charm.


----------



## CMDC

Sounds like a good idea. I'll reiterate what I and a few others here, I believe, use. Plastic shoe boxes from Container Store--clear, stackable, air tight. You can fit about 25 or so rolled in each. About $4 each I think. I'm sure you could get ornament boxes there too as well as other options.


----------



## Oldsarge

So I was going to build a tie cabinet to hang on the wall. I have a well-equipped shop so the construction would do nothing but keep me out of trouble (and away from clothes buying) for a couple of days. Then I discovered this. The rank is all hardwood and so handsome I can't see any reason for hiding it inside a cabinet. I'll just hang it on the wall behind my closet door. When the door is open and exposing the messy inside of my closet it will be concealed. When the closet is closed and neat looking the colorful ties on their hardwood rack will act as wall art in the bedroom. And though I only have about nineteen ties right now, it will hold up to thirty-six, seventy-two if I stack two to the peg. I realize that makes me a bit of a piker in this august company but I suspect that will suffice for the rest of my life . . . and I'm not planning on pegging out any time soon!


----------



## Jeff1969

The small shoe boxes from container store are $2 a piece and work fairly well. A box of wool ties:


----------



## mrbill12345

+1 to the shoeboxes. I have a number of ties in boxes that I'm not wearing at the moment.

As to the electric tie gadgets - I've had about three of them, and they all broke within a few months of purchase.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

sbdivemaster said:


> I've been looking into a new tie storage solution, so when I saw this thread, I had to take a look. While I'm still considering all kinds of options, I do have a question for the audience:
> 
> Do you find that your ties get a crease from hanging, long-term, on the small pegs usually found on all the different tie racks out there?


No. Hanging ties is actually good for them. It helps the silk relax and return to its original form. With exception to very heavy, loosely woven ties, the stretch is minimal.



Topsider said:


> I use these. I hang more than one tie on a peg. When one fills up, add another.


I use three of these for my 100+ tie collection. I got mine from target, which are metal, with rubber stops over the pegs, but they have two rows of pegs on each side (four peg rows in total). I keep one to a peg, and there are hooks on the bottom for belts. My ties take up about three jacket's worth of the hanging space (full length, of course, so no hanging on double stack bars). As stated, motorized ones only hold 30ish, and the motor breaks. Takes up WAY too much space.



leisureclass said:


> All depends on your home decor I suppose. I was also really enamored with this, mainly because I know it's the sort of thing that the wife would never go for in a million years: https://tailorcaid.exblog.jp/13687655/ - The screen in the back of a bunch of those shots


It looks like pulling them through the screen on a regular basis (as we would use them, not as a store display) would risk damage and possibly dimple the tie if it held it snug enough to not let it fall.



32rollandrock said:


> The stuff that hangs in the closet doesn't afford sufficient accessibility, at least in my closet, and I still can never find the tie I want. I was considering building my own rack, then I spotted this:
> 
> You could, presumably, add capacity with these:
> 
> I haven't tried this yet, but if it works, it would be a godsend, given that I own, easily, 300 ties and have no way of effectively storing them. I would address the dust issue by draping a cloth over the rack. The only other pitfall I can see would be the rack isn't tall enough to keep the ties off the floor, but I suspect that could be solved by jerry rigging "booster blocks" to the bottoms of the legs to elevate the rack.
> 
> Has anyone tried this? Is is a reasonable solution? I'm thinking I would need two, maybe three, to accommodate all my ties, but it would be worth it if it works.


My only issue with this would be the lack of it being at eye level or close to. You'll have to bend over, or sit in a chair to thumb through your ties. Further, you'd have to wrap the bars in felt to stop the ties sliding off, and you would have to fold them more than once. Booster blocks would work, but I'm willing to bet that you'd have to do some weight/stabilization to stop it from tipping over easily.



Topsider said:


> From California Closets. Disclaimer: Not mine...just Googling.


Not a bad solution, but that still only looks like it holds 50-60. Now, doing that double-stacked may be an option.

My current solution is the hanger above, and when I take a tie off, I use one of the wall mounted tie racks to let it rest. This also helps me keep track of my tie rotation, as I try to wear as many as possible before doubling back (I do this with shirts too). Having a large walk-in to design/build in the coming months, I'm looking for a pretty serious answer to this and my 100+ pairs of socks. Space isn't an issue, as I have a 11'x14' area to build out.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Oldsarge said:


> _Sigh_, they just don't understand, do they? That wasn't an expense, it was an investment in fine furniture and couture. She should have realized . . .


YES, they just don't get it!


----------



## mhj

mhj said:


> I also ordered two of these, which I use in addition to my existing tie rack, and am very happy with them. They bring some order to my life and I can see all of my ties at one time. I think doubling up would make things pretty tight if it's even possible. You can add some extras but how many depends on the thickness of your ties.


Here's my tie collection now, I'm quite happy with these. I can visualize my entire collection at once and have room for expansion. The top rack was my existing one.

by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## C. Sharp

https://dandyportraits.blogspot.com/2011/03/enormity-of-ties-with-mr-crowley.html

https://dandyportraits.blogspot.com/2012/03/dandy-portraits-debuts-short-film-about.html


----------



## mhj

Now that's what I would call obsessive. He puts most of us to shame :biggrin:



C. Sharp;1
298630 said:


> https://dandyportraits.blogspot.com/2011/03/enormity-of-ties-with-mr-crowley.html
> 
> https://dandyportraits.blogspot.com/2012/03/dandy-portraits-debuts-short-film-about.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

Only because he has figured out how to hang everything within reach. I have that many ties. Easily. I suspect a lot of us do. Photos like these make me think I'll never get organized.



mhj said:


> Now that's what I would call obsessive. He puts most of us to shame :biggrin:


----------



## Tilton

I have a good friend - an architect - with a perfectly shabby-chic apartment that looks like it could actually be an Anthropologie store (I know some of you know what I'm talking about) and one day his partner came home with an old paint-stained, worn down ladder from an estate sale. He painted the rungs with some sort of polyurethane coating to keep them smooth and splinter free, leaned it up against an exposed brick wall in his bedroom, and hung ties over all the rungs. I'll try to get a pictures, but the effect is similar to the one above, but much cooler looking.


----------



## Acme

I saw Paul Stuart's sock display, and I thought I would love to have one of those hanging on my wall for storing ties.










But I could never make that happen, so I guess I'll just have to make due with my current system.


----------



## Acme

Which, now that I think about it, really needs an overhaul.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

LCC or Dewey Decimal?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

I have about 100 ties, rolled and in two drawers - 
Plain and stripes in one. 
Patterns, emblems, bow ties and cravats in the other.


----------



## C. Sharp

Yes agree, the man own 2 to three thousand ties. The video shows a little more of the rack.



mhj said:


> Now that's what I would call obsessive. He puts most of us to shame :biggrin:


----------



## Oldsarge

With that many he isn't really wearing them, he's decorating!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Oldsarge said:


> With that many he isn't really wearing them, he's decorating!


Right. Let's be real. I have 100 ties in my rotation, not counting the two dozen or so seasonal. I rarely wear a tie more than 3-4 times a year, with exception to a few favorites that get worn about monhtly.


----------



## C. Sharp

Mr. Crowley is a self diagnosed hoarder and tie designer.


----------



## mingus2112

mhj, where did you get those bars? seems like this would be the ideal solution for my closet!

-James


mhj said:


> Here's my tie collection now, I'm quite happy with these. I can visualize my entire collection at once and have room for expansion. The top rack was my existing one.
> 
> by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

My attempt:



Bottom drawer of my flat file, holds about 52 ties.

I'm embarrassed to say I still have another dozen or so of my most frequently worn ties hanging in the closet, and another handful I've given up wearing, but can't throw out.

My hope is that if I limit myself to just this one drawer I'll limit my collection.


----------



## Acme

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Bottom drawer of my flat file, holds about 52 ties.


That's a pretty neat way to house your ties. I've occasionally seen antique or vintage flat files before, but could never formulate the proper excuse to buy one. I suppose you could alternate drawers for ties, argyles, and watches.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> My attempt:
> 
> Bottom drawer of my flat file, holds about 52 ties.
> 
> I'm embarrassed to say I still have another dozen or so of my most frequently worn ties hanging in the closet, and another handful I've given up wearing, but can't throw out.
> 
> My hope is that if I limit myself to just this one drawer I'll limit my collection.


This is what I need for socks......


----------



## Oldsarge

Actually, I'm less obsessed about neckties (I only have nineteen so far) than I am about wood and wood working. Here's my tie cabinet made of ribbon mahogany.

















I just finished and installed it this morning. Isn't the wood lovely?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Actually, I'm less obsessed about neckties (I only have nineteen so far) than I am about wood and wood working. Here's my tie cabinet made of ribbon mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873
> 
> 
> I just finished and installed it this morning. Isn't the wood lovely?


Nice rack, Sarge! :icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, that wood *is* beautiful! Don't think I've ever heard of that variety of exotic wood. Is it a veneer? Though I have ten thumbs when it comes to cabinetry (And much else.), I admire handsome work like this. Well done!


----------



## Oldsarge

No, I was just wandering around a hardwood lumber store when I came across this chunk about 18" wide, 8' long and three inches thick for _for the same price as straight grain African Mahogany!_ So even though I didn't have any particular use for it at the time, I bought it. It's been sitting in the shop for about three years so I cut it up into boards and veneers (I've got a great little band saw for that) and assembled it. I'm made some smaller boxes out of it, as well so there're only a few scraps left but man, it was gorgeous. I may just have to wander back there . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> No, I was just wandering around a hardwood lumber store when I came across this chunk about 18" wide, 8' long and three inches thick for _for the same price as straight grain African Mahogany!_ So even though I didn't have any particular use for it at the time, I bought it. It's been sitting in the shop for about three years so I cut it up into boards and veneers (I've got a great little band saw for that) and assembled it. I'm made some smaller boxes out of it, as well so there're only a few scraps left but man, it was gorgeous. I may just have to wander back there . . .


The grain is spectacular, and I like your choice of stain. Though I'm generally ignorant regarding woods, the ony wood I've seen with a similar grain is tiger-striped maple. And I say again, very nice cabinet making.

Careful, or some of the local AAAC members may need to commission you for *their *tie racks! :wink2:


----------



## TweedyDon

Flanderian said:


> Careful, or some of the local AAAC members may need to commission you for *their *tie racks! :wink2:


Looking at that wonderful cabinet, Lakewood CA is clearly local to Pennington, NJ!


----------



## Oldsarge

LOL! It isn't stained. That's just a half dozen coats of clear shellac. That is the actual color of the mahogany itself. No doubt about it. I've got to go digging through the lumber racks again sometime soon.


----------



## jshastings

Topsider said:


> I use these. I hang more than one tie on a peg. When one fills up, add another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have my bow ties hung over the trouser bar on a regular hanger.
> 
> Anybody ever tried one of these? The gadget geek in me is tempted, but it smacks of overkill.


I have the one from sharper image in my closet. For as long as it works, it's great, but when the batteries have to be changed it's a pretty big pain (you have to remove your ties to take the thing down). You also have to be careful to distribute the weight evenly. I filled mine completely and it was too heavy for it... it would rotate really slowly and stop within a second or two. I am considering getting another one, even still.


----------



## drlivingston

After my collection grew to well over 4,000, I quit focusing on artistic display and went strictly to creative. I use the felt-covered racks from (of all places) Wal-Mart that hold 24 ties per rack. Needing almost 200 of these racks, it provided an economical and relatively convenient means of storage. I also have racks in the closet and behind the doors. The main part takes up one whole wall in an office/spare bedroom. Obsessive, maybe. Ridiculous, probably. Fun, absolutely!
https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2917115270101800887QxokIO


----------



## Mississippi Mud

You could probably make a pretty penny making a larger version of these. I know I'd be interested.



Oldsarge said:


> Actually, I'm less obsessed about neckties (I only have nineteen so far) than I am about wood and wood working. Here's my tie cabinet made of ribbon mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4872
> 
> 
> View attachment 4873
> 
> 
> I just finished and installed it this morning. Isn't the wood lovely?


----------



## Oldsarge

The problem would be shipping. Boxing the thing up so that it didn't move around and get scratched or dinged or plain broken would be expensive all by itself. Then there's the cost of the wood @ $_x.00_/bd.ft. and my labor at something over $30.00/hr. Are you sure you want to spend over $300 just for a tie cabinet?


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Are you sure you want to spend over $300 just for a tie cabinet?


Unsought advice from a former consultant: Pricing is tricky. $300 might just be an overpriced tie cabinet. But if it were $650 or $850, it could very well be a *luxury* tie cabinet. Do some comps on custom cabinetry. I think you'll find it rapidly ascending to at least four figures.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah! You mean a Bespoke Cravat Case. :icon_smile_big: Hmmm . . . I'll talk it over with the faculty at the school. Four figures . . . hmmm . . .


----------



## Flanderian

Oldsarge said:


> Ah! You mean a Bespoke Cravat Case. :icon_smile_big: Hmmm . . .


Exactly! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix

Ohio State University president E. Gordon Gee, and his bow tie collection:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ya know, if he just were not a "Buckeye," I could actually like that guy!


----------



## juffman

There are wooden wine racks that just have cubbies that go against a wall. You can get them in different colors. You can put a tie in each cubby rolled up. I've seen 42-80 or so cubbies in each one, depending on size. I'd throw one of those against a wall in a walk-in closet if there was room, and get a couple of those hanging organizer things for any remaining ties. The thing about the wine rack is it makes them really easy to see and find, they won't go sliding off those awful tie hangers, and they look good cause you can see all the nice ties all neatly organized.


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


> Ohio State University president E. Gordon Gee, and his bow tie collection:


Holy crap.


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ Holy crap is right!

Someone show that to Richard Press!

I'm just estimating, but it looks like there could be over 800 bow ties there...


----------



## Topsider

sbdivemaster said:


> I'm just estimating, but it looks like there could be over 800 bow ties there...


He reportedly has >1000.


----------



## dkoernert

I only have about 80 ties and bowties, and I have a hard time making a selection every day. I can't even imagine what that guy must go through.


----------



## Fashion Frank

drlivingston said:


> I use the felt-covered racks from (of all places) Wal-Mart that hold 24 ties per rack


I have bought and used those same racks from wally world and the great thing about them is they hang in the same direction and the rest of your wardrobe . Unlike tie racks that you mount on the wall in a closet , they make getting at a tie very simple. 
When you mount a rack on a back closet wall ,you have to push all of your clothing out of the way to get at them. 
J.A.B. also sells one that looks like a hanger , but for the price the walmart felt ones can't be beat.

All the Best , Fashion frank


----------



## sbdivemaster

Topsider said:


> He reportedly has >1000.


I was thinking there might be one more rack further to the left (symmetry), that got cut out of the pic... So, 1000+ would make sense.


----------



## Oldsarge

Orgetorix said:


> Ohio State University president E. Gordon Gee, and his bow tie collection:


You know, that's really typical. He's an academic. In order to be a successful graduate student you have to be at least mildly obsessive/compulsive. He climbed the academic ladder. That indicates he is _really_ obsessive/compulsive and bow ties are a perfectly harmless and rather charming outlet. I approve.


----------



## drlivingston

Let's see... each bowtie rack consists of 34 arms. (17 on each side) with an average of 4-5 bowties per arm. That would be in the neighborhood of 136-170 per rack. Just with the 5 racks in the picture (and I am guessing there is at least one more to make it symmetrical) that would give a conservative estimate of 680-850 bowties. I might own over 4000 regular ties but this seems far more obsessive than my collection. :biggrin2:


----------



## Topsider

Over 1,000. Straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## drlivingston

I knew that there had to be another rack. Anyone with OCD would never be able to put up with that degree of assymetry.


----------



## CMDC

Orgetorix said:


> Ohio State University president E. Gordon Gee, and his bow tie collection:


Well, looks like someone should probably think about visiting our AAAC Thrift Exchange. Our prices are much more reasonable...


----------



## Oldsarge

Who woulda thunk an academic could live like that!:eek2:


----------



## Dovid

I wonder what is the best way to organize a collection like that? All solids by color, all stripes by the dominant color, all patterns by the dominant color, all ties by material (silk, raw silk, and wool), all ties by condition, all ties by width? Also, how would you locate the "one of a kind" tie in your collection without pawing through the stack? Do you cull the ties that you haven't worn in the past year to make it easier to find the ones that are getting the most wear? In stores, you often see ties arranged according to the color spectrum but that is not necessarily your first consideration when picking a tie. It might be that you want a particular texture such as a grenadine or a slubbed silk, and know that more than one color might work for what you will be wearing that day.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Great find, CMDC.

Think about it: Most, if not all, of those ties were purchased with public money. Absolutely disgusting, but not a hint of shame--the beneficiary/alleged owner of all these ties refused to talk about it, which speaks volumes. The Dayton Daily News has long been a great newspaper, and the story about this obscene use of taxpayer money shows why.

I love bow ties as much as anyone, but mine were acquired honestly, at my own not-inconsequential expense. If this clown has any sense of decency, he will either donate these ties to charity or reimburse the university for the money that has been spent. But I doubt that will happen. Just look at his grin. He's obviously proud of himself.

Does Ohio State offer ethics classes? For football players? For university presidents? For anyone?



CMDC said:


> Well, looks like someone should probably think about visiting our AAAC Thrift Exchange. Our prices are much more reasonable...


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the article said that his expenses were covered by a humongous grant by an alumnus.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The grant is for "general purposes" and was made a century or so ago by a wealthy alum who, having died long ago, could not possibly have known this guy or his penchant for putting bow ties on his expense account. It is a common dodge, I suspect--the benefactor being dead, there is no one to complain, and so the institution plays a fiscal game by paying for wasteful things when the money could otherwise be spent on faculty salaries or scholarships for the needy. Really, it's a financial shell game. Opportunity cost, if you will--the money could be spent on anything, and so they chose bow ties. Disgusting.

End of the day, the grant was given to the university, and so it is absolutely public money. If I had donated that money and I--or my heirs--found out that it was being spent this way, the grant would be rescinded pronto. That's what any prudent person would do.



Oldsarge said:


> I think the article said that his expenses were covered by a humongous grant by an alumnus.


----------



## Topsider

Oldsarge said:


> Who woulda thunk an academic could live like that!:eek2:





32rollandrock said:


> Think about it: Most, if not all, of those ties were purchased with public money. Absolutely disgusting, but not a hint of shame--the beneficiary/alleged owner of all these ties refused to talk about it, which speaks volumes. The Dayton Daily News has long been a great newspaper, and the story about this obscene use of taxpayer money shows why.
> 
> I love bow ties as much as anyone, but mine were acquired honestly, at my own not-inconsequential expense.


The guy makes over a million dollars a year. He's been wearing bow ties since he was 16 years old (he's 68 now). Do the math.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm just going by what the story says, and the Dayton Daily News is reliable:

Since 2007, Ohio State has spent more than $64,000 on bow ties, bow tie cookies and O-H and bow tie pins for Gee and others to distribute, the newspaper found.

Also:

https://www.daytondailynews.com/news/readers-respond-gordon-gee-spending/

Unfortunately, there is no breakdown on how much was spent on ties for this clown's personal collection, but I would submit that one penny spent on bow ties is a penny too much.



Topsider said:


> The guy makes over a million dollars a year. He's been wearing bow ties since he was 16 years old (he's 68 now). Do the math.


----------



## Orgetorix

I freely admit I'm probably biased by my affection for Ohio State and for clothing, but I don't see this as all that big of a deal. When you're dealing with a person in a position like this, whose personal time and private life is largely given over to his work, the distinction between his salary and his expense account is pretty arbitrary. And both funds come from taxpayers' money.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and reasonable people can disagree. What I think/hope everyone should be able to agree on is, it shouldn't take a protracted fight, in this case the better part of a year, for a public institution to release records showing how public money is spent. That smacks of an organization that is trying to hide something and, in this case, I think it's pretty clear what the institution was trying to hide and why.

I have immense respect for Orgetorix, but it seems to me that Ohio State may have a cult-of-personality issue, first with Coach Tressel, whom I suspect held on way longer than he should have simply because he produced winning teams, now with this guy who gets atta-boys for handing out cookies on campus and wearing bow ties and saying, infamously, with regard to Tressel, "I hope he doesn't fire me."

Is this what higher education in this country has come to? I don't see Stanford, MIT, Yale, Harvard, Princeton, University of Chicago and other top-tier schools doing this sort of thing. Maybe it's just a Big Ten thing...



Orgetorix said:


> I freely admit I'm probably biased by my affection for Ohio State and for clothing, but I don't see this as all that big of a deal. When you're dealing with a person in a position like this, whose personal time and private life is largely given over to his work, the distinction between his salary and his expense account is pretty arbitrary. And both funds come from taxpayers' money.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

32rollandrock said:


> Maybe it's just a Big Ten thing...


Or it might have something to do with the billions of dollars in profits produced by college football.


----------



## Dr. D

32rollandrock said:


> Is this what higher education in this country has come to? I don't see Stanford, MIT, Yale, Harvard, Princeton, University of Chicago and other top-tier schools doing this sort of thing. Maybe it's just a Big Ten thing...


Sadly, this is what all universities are dong now in order to siphon money from donors. Presidents spend all their time hobnobbing instead of dealing with actual academics. And the Ivies are not immune- Dr. Gee demonstrated this kind of fiscal irresponsibility when he was president of Brown. They ran him out of there (to Vanderbilt, another school you would hope would know better) after he unilaterally decided to cut arts programs and use the funds to remodel the president's house instead.

At least Brown named a building for him 
https://blogdailyherald.com/2011/04...versary-of-the-e-gordon-gee-lavatory-complex/


----------



## CMDC

I don't have a dog in this fight but I will say--as someone who works in the higher education world--in the end the paperwork will always get you. There is a lot of money that gets thrown around, especially as you move higher and higher up the food chain. Advancement, alumni relations, athletics, etc. Look at UNC now for another example. If there isn't some type of transparency and accountability, things will get very very slimy.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Great link. I've always had a lot of respect for Brown, and to see that this tradition of remembering what this guy did, or tried to do, to the school persevered five years after he departed is cause for hope. Brown deserves credit, I think, for making life so uncomfortable that he left after two years.



Dr. D said:


> Sadly, this is what all universities are dong now in order to siphon money from donors. Presidents spend all their time hobnobbing instead of dealing with actual academics. And the Ivies are not immune- Dr. Gee demonstrated this kind of fiscal irresponsibility when he was president of Brown. They ran him out of there (to Vanderbilt, another school you would hope would know better) after he unilaterally decided to cut arts programs and use the funds to remodel the president's house instead.
> 
> At least Brown named a building for him
> https://blogdailyherald.com/2011/04...versary-of-the-e-gordon-gee-lavatory-complex/


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and reasonable people can disagree. What I think/hope everyone should be able to agree on is, it shouldn't take a protracted fight, in this case the better part of a year, for a public institution to release records showing how public money is spent. That smacks of an organization that is trying to hide something and, in this case, I think it's pretty clear what the institution was trying to hide and why.


I agree - transparency should be a higher priority for all public institutions like this.



32rollandrock said:


> I have immense respect for Orgetorix, but it seems to me that Ohio State may have a cult-of-personality issue, first with Coach Tressel, whom I suspect held on way longer than he should have simply because he produced winning teams, now with this guy who gets atta-boys for handing out cookies on campus and wearing bow ties and saying, infamously, with regard to Tressel, "I hope he doesn't fire me."


Also agree - cult of personality is absolutely true at OSU. It's also true lots of other places, too, which isn't an excuse.



32rollandrock said:


> Is this what higher education in this country has come to? I don't see Stanford, MIT, Yale, Harvard, Princeton, University of Chicago and other top-tier schools doing this sort of thing. Maybe it's just a Big Ten thing...


Yeah, it is what higher ed has come to, sadly. As Dr. D indicates, if there are universities that don't do this they're the exception rather than the rule. Everything's driven by money, especially big-time college athletics.

If we could get back to a disinterested academic ideal where money and power and hobnobbing with VIPs didn't matter, what a wonderful world it'd be. But in the current world where those things do matter a lot, Gee is only doing what he's hired to do and he's paid (and expense-accounted) very well because he's very good at it. It may stink, but the stink comes from the slop pit, not the biggest pigs in the pit.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The way TOSU uses Gee's bowties as branding, just like how they used Tressel's sweater vests, annoys me.

It's the opposite of dressing well, it's a costume.


That said, I'd like more transparency, but don't really see the problem with this situation. 
University Presidents are now more mascots/PR reps/donor bait than anything else.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> It's the opposite of dressing well, it's a costume.


Well said.


----------



## Orgetorix

Sure it is. So was this:










and these glasses:

the suit:

Those men are all admirable or despicable to varying degrees, but the point is that branding with apparel is nothing new. They aren't trying to conform to iGent notions of what it means to be well dressed. They're doing what they do best - selling themselves and the programs they head up.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I see your point Orgetorix. 
My intention isn;t to hold Gee to igent standards, I do think he and Tressel came to their trademarks organically, and things just got out of hand (in Gee's case at least). 

I suppose it bugs me because I'd like to be able to wear bow ties and sweater vests without some people thinking it's a "look at me" statement", but that's probably my own insecurity speaking.


I remember from undergrad many TAs and professors had a clothing trademark. 
Off the top of my head I remember a couple profs who always wore bow tie, one who always wore a shirt with an equation on it, one who was an Indiana Jones cosplayer (in and out of class), another guy who always wore a "far side" shirt etc etc. They were almost all in either physics or chemistry.


----------



## scholl43

This thread had some good info to consider for the long term for me, but I was wondering if anyone has any specific recommendations for closet hanging (preferably with free shipping). I've looked around at reviews on Amazon and there seems to be a lot of junk.
Eventually I'll probably go with plastic shoe bins, but for now I have a small collection and I'll likely be moving twice in the next year, making space an issue. Any good hanger ideas?


----------



## Monocle

I vow to own a haberdasher, as big as I can afford, one day. To me that is the ultimate ode. But currently I fold ties (when the hangers are full) and lay them side by side overlapping in the upper drawers of my chest. I can see the patterns and colors as they lay flat. And it feels like I'm shopping.


----------



## gerbilunit

I am glad I finally found this. Been looking for some ideas on how to make a good rack


----------



## swb120

I bought two of these cedar hanging tie racks from JosABanks during one of their 70% off sales when I was buying shoe trees, and they have served me pretty well:
https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_101595


----------



## cincydavid

I have plastic hanging racks that each hold 12 ties...I only have about 80 ties, but I have started hanging the most recently worn ties on the rack farthest to the left, exposing ties that would otherwise be buried on the other racks, which is helping me wear a wider variety of ties than I would otherwise. I do the same thing with wool trousers...the ones I wore today go to the left, and my outfit tomorrow will be built around whichever trousers are on the far right end of the rack. This forces me to wear all of my trousers with some sort of regularity.


----------



## Spin Evans

I have an old set of Postal Service cubbies that I don't know what to do with. Would this be a good avenue for storing ties in? I have plenty of tsotchkes, but I would like to display my ties as well. My concern is that there'd be a lot of empty space above each tie.

(Please forgive the oh-so-forced staging, I thought about selling this a few years ago and used this pic for the ad)


----------



## Tilton

Personally, I wouldn't display them. You wouldn't display shirts, jackets, or shoes, so why ties? That's a cool rack, though - I'd buy it off CL if I saw it. 

I have a few of those JAB cedar tie racks a few years back. They hold most of my ties - have to double up on a few - and the little shelf on the top is nice. Downside is you have to mount them. I haven't mounted them yet in my new house, though.


----------



## TheTVofP

I made this when I redid my closet with built ins. Definitely gets the job done for me.


----------



## LonesomeTraveler

For what it's worth, do not purchase the hanging tie racks at Jos A Bank's. I know it's tempting when they have a buy one get 2 free, and each rack has 40 pegs, but they're very poor quality. I have one that has somehow managed to start splitting, and even before that the pegs have randomly slipped out. 

They're ties for god's sake--how does their weight manage to split wood? This tie rack in question has done nothing but hang in my closet for the past year. Very chintzy.


----------



## Tinny

I've tried every rack out there, and have not found better than this. 
Each rack comfortably holds 80-90 ties, and when you pull out the one you want it doesn't disturb the others. 
My problem is that I need like three more, and have been unable to find them for the past 7 years!
As a proud "tie-obsessed" person (over 600), I need good storage and uniformity.


----------



## ThomGault

Tinny said:


> I've tried every rack out there, and have not found better than this.
> Each rack comfortably holds 80-90 ties, and when you pull out the one you want it doesn't disturb the others.
> My problem is that I need like three more, and have been unable to find them for the past 7 years!
> As a proud "tie-obsessed" person (over 600), I need good storage and uniformity.


Definitely looks totally legit to me. :fool:


----------



## TommyDawg

Very cool. I bet someone here with a bit of skill can make one! 
Tom


----------



## ROI

I'd love to show you my solution, but I'm unable to upload a photograph for what I'm sure is a good reason.

I use over-the-door towel racks that I got in the bathroom products department at Target. There are four horizontal bars at progressively greater distances from the door so that the ties all hang straight down. Each rung can hold 15 to 20 ties. Each rack costs less than $15. This is not the exact product I have, but it gets the idea across. https://www.target.com/p/interdesign-steel-shower-towel-rack/-/A-50302574


----------

